# Holy smoke!



## danalto

Hi, WR!  Sono in cerca di altre possibili traduzioni - se ce ne sono - di questa espressione, che sul nostro dizionario viene resa con 
*Per la miseria! Santo cielo! Cribbio!


*Contesto: Maury sta tranquillamente pescando in riva al mare quando si accorge che poco più in là c'è un delfino spiaggiato...
Grazie!


----------



## Necsus

Buondìddan! Nel caso delle esclamazioni credo che si sia liberi di spaziare con la fantasia, non ci sono altri limiti...!
Non so, visto il contesto..."Per/Corpo di mille balene!" ?


----------



## Blackman

_Santa paletta_! non suona male in bocca a una signora...


----------



## danalto

Necsus said:


> Buondìddan! Nel caso delle esclamazioni credo che si sia liberi di spaziare con la fantasia, non ci sono altri limiti...!
> Non so, visto il contesto..."Per/Corpo di mille balene!" ?


Sì, certo, ma a volte chiedendo lumi sulle esclamazioni ho scoperto cose che non avrei mai immaginato, che non era il caso di usarle in un certo modo ed era meglio usarle in altri modi, da allora, insomma, preferisco sincerarmi..per cautela!

@BM: masculo, è! 
_(for our non natives friends, *masculo *is *maschio *in Sicilian)_


----------



## Matrap

Necsus said:


> Buondìddan! Nel caso delle esclamazioni credo che si sia liberi di spaziare con la fantasia, non ci sono altri limiti...!
> Non so, visto il contesto..."Per/Corpo di mille balene!" ?



Salve Necsus. Ma cos'è, un film di pirati???  Scusa la battuta

@Dan- Aggiungo la mia: "Santi Numi"/"Dio santo"


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao Danuzza.

Da "Santo cielo!" a "Oh, c...o!" with everything in between.
Mi sa che dovrai trovare ispirazione nel personaggio Maury.

GS


----------



## Necsus

Matrap said:


> Salve Necsus. Ma cos'è, un film di pirati???


No, è ambientato su una baleniera nipponica. Perché?


----------



## rrose17

Just to add that "holy smoke!" is very common and like "holy cow" and "holy Toledo" are very soft exclamations of surprise. Myself, I have been heard to utter "holy cannoli" on occasion.


----------



## SPQR

"Holy smoke" è un po' vecchio ed è simile alla "Santo Cielo" di Charley Brown.


----------



## Voce

"Porca puzzola!"


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Allora, vecchio per vecchio (per 3,14), "Santo Cielo" pare essere il più vintage.

GS


----------



## danalto

Mi è venuta una "botta di misticismo"
*Santa Madre Vergine / Santa Maria Vergine*


----------



## Voce

Anch'io avevo pensato a qualcosa del genere, ma  credo che certi riferimenti non sarebbero graditi "a queste latitudini" (come si dice dove sto io). Altrimenti sarebbe andato bene anche "santa merda" e altre espressioni sullo stesso tono... E se poi si tratta di un film per famiglie magari è meglio evitare...


----------



## marco.cur

Danalto, non hai sempre detto che che le le battute tradotte devono avere la stessa lunghezza di quelle originali?
Santo cielo va benissimo.


----------



## danalto

*@Marco*:
sto approfittando di questo Thread per raccogliere ogni possibilità di traduzione, così ce le troviamo tutte raccolte in un'unica discussione!
Io ho già optato, per il mio film, per un semplicissimo
*Oh, per la miseria.
@Voce:
*problemino non da poco, te lo posso assicurare...


----------



## marco.cur

Anche "oddio! si usa spesso.

Comunque personalmente eviterei le sante parolacce e le bestemmie, soprattutto quando il testo originale è di un tono non volgare.


----------



## You little ripper!

rrose17 said:


> Myself, I have been heard to utter "holy cannoli" on occasion.


I like that one, rr!  It's much more interesting than the 'Holy moly!' often heard here. 

_Perbacco!_ is given as a translation for 'Good heavens!' (similar to Holy smoke!) in Wiktionary. It sounds very old-fashioned. I remember reading it many years ago in an English  novel that had been translated into Italian.  Is it heard at all in Italy nowadays?


----------



## danalto

Charles Costante said:


> I like that one, rr!  It's much more interesting than the 'Holy moly!' often heard here.
> 
> _Perbacco!_ is given as a translation for 'Good heavens!' (similar to Holy smoke!) in Wiktionary. It sounds very old-fashioned. I remember reading it many years ago in an English  novel that had been translated into Italian.  Is it heard at all in Italy nowadays?


Hi, Charles! Well, yes and no. It is old-fashioned, but it's not so unusual, to me...


----------



## You little ripper!

danalto said:


> Hi, Charles! Well, yes and no. It is old-fashioned, but it's not so unusual, to me...


Thanks, Dani.  It's literal translation is _by Jove_!, which is rarely heard nowadays.


----------



## Tellure

Charles Costante said:


> _Perbacco!_ is given as a translation for 'Good heavens!' (similar to Holy smoke!) in Wiktionary. It sounds very old-fashioned. I remember reading it many years ago in an English  novel that had been translated into Italian.  Is it heard at all in Italy nowadays?



Concordo con danalto: è un termine un po' _old-fashioned_ ma è ancora abbastanza comune, spesso usato in tono scherzoso.

Esistono anche "perdinci" e "perdincibacco": 


> *perdinci* interiez. – Esclamazione eufemistica in luogo di _perdio_, con uso simile a _perdiana_. Anche rafforzato, _p_. _Bacco_ (o, in grafia unita, _perdincibacco_).


 treccani.it

Queste però sono davvero espressioni _old-fashioned_!!


----------



## You little ripper!

Tellure said:


> Concordo con danalto: è un termine un po' _old-fashioned_ ma è ancora abbastanza comune, spesso usato in tono scherzoso.
> 
> Esistono anche "perdinci" e "perdincibacco":
> treccani.it
> 
> Queste però sono davvero espressioni _old-fashioned_!!


So old-fashioned that even I haven't heard of them! Thanks, Tellure.


----------



## london calling

Here they discuss the possible origin of the expression.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

I'd say "By Jove" is the literal translation of "Per Giove", which is also a little old-fashioned but still heard.

Also, I'm afraid I don't agree with Wiktionary when it asserts that "perbacco" (Per Bacco) is the translation of "Good Heavens". I believe "Good Heavens" is by far nearer to "Santo Cielo". 

GS

PS "Perdiana" is of course the one-word version of "Per Diana". Giove, Diana, Bacco, etc. are the names of Roman gods. Their use allows one to avoid pronouncing the name of God.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Charles, you ain't seen nothing yet. 

1. poffàrre
2. poffarbàcco
3. corbèzzoli
4. sòrbole
5. vacca boia (the only one still in very common use in Northern Italy)
6. santi numi


Best.

GS


----------



## You little ripper!

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Charles, you ain't seen nothing yet.
> 
> 1. poffàrre
> 2. poffarbàcco
> 3. corbèzzoli
> 4. sòrbole
> 5. vacca boia (the only one still in very common use in Northern Italy)
> 6. santi numi
> 
> 
> Best.
> 
> GS


Thank you, Giorgio. When I get tired of using the same old expletives, I might resort to one of these.


----------



## Peninsular

Direi che _Holy smoke!_ è un termine sì, un po' fuori moda, ma non suona decrepita come Good Heavens! E' un pò da ingenuo, da provincialotto (lo sono anch'io) essendo, credo, la versione non volgare di _Holy sh**_ - diciamo che _Good heavens_ è più da nonna, _Holy smoke_ più da ragazzo.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Pen, e benvenuto al Forum.

Se "Good Heavens" è da nonne non oso pensare come possa essere considerato (generatiowise) "Goodness Gracious".

GS


----------



## gandolfo

Also "Good grief" another one from Gran, but I admit I do use it, even being a whippersnapper


----------



## rrose17

My wife, another whippersnapper, uses the expression good grief (a la Charlie Brown) but it's more out of exasperation while Holy Smoke! is more out of surprise, no?


----------



## gandolfo

Hi R
 I'd also use in the context: "Good grief look at what R's up to!!!.....Again".... a healthy mix of Holy cowness and exasperation


----------



## Voce

Forse è già stato scritto ma, mi si perdoni, non ho voglia in questo momento di rileggere 29 post: poiché si tratta di un film credo che giochi molto l'intonazione. E poiché è un film per famiglie ogni volgarità va (andrebbe) esclusa. Credo perciò che la soluzione migliore sia trovare una esclamazione molto leggera, ma pertinente, e lasciare che sia il modo in cui viene detta ad aggiungere ciò che eventualmente le manca.


----------



## Odysseus54

Un po' in ritardo - a me verrebbe un " Cavoli ! "


----------



## marco.cur

Cavoli, perbacco, corbezzoli, sorbole io le vedo come esclamazioni di meraviglia e di compiacimento.
Per la miseria, per giove, perdinci e simili, esclamazioni di stizza.
Come esclamazioni di stupore in seguito a un disastro vedrei:
santo cielo! (e in generale tutti i santi), gesù! gesummaria! mamma mia! oddio! che disastro! che macello! 

Da noi l'esclamazione più frequente e ceeh!, che è l'abbreviazione di "cessu" che dovrebbe venire da gesù!


----------



## Gianfry

danalto said:


> Mi è venuta una "botta di misticismo"
> *Santa Madre Vergine / Santa Maria Vergine*


Beh, allora che ne pensi di un sobrio "Madonna dell'Incoron_e_ta!"? 
Ma quanti anni c'ha 'sto Maury?


----------



## Tellure

Gianfry said:


> Beh, allora che ne pensi di un sobrio "Madonna dell'Incoron_e_ta di Foggia!"?


----------



## Lorena1970

Arrivo tardi:mi è venuto subito in mente SANTI NUMI! (dato anche il carattere old-fashioned di Holy smoke!) , già citato da GS
Ciao Dan


----------

